# Fixing water-damaged LED fixtures



## DennisZ (Feb 3, 2015)

Not too long ago I was allured by an ad on Kijji for a 185 watt chinese LED for only $60! Unfortunately it wasn't at all that was advertised in the pictures, the person's LED was half broken (only one of the two dimmers worked, so only every other LED would work) and very dirty when I arrived at his place. He said he spilled saltwater on it, and since I was already there, I decided to buy it. 

Fast forward, I cleaned out all the dust from the exterior and interior. The first "half" (every other LED on the fixture) works fine with the dimmer. The second "half", none of the LED lights work however, the switch works (lights up when turned on) and the fans work. Is it possible for me just to replace the LED lights that don't work (assuming they are broken) with new ones so the other half of the LED lights will work? I'd like to try and fix it, so if anyone can help me out with ideas, that would be great. I'm not exceptionally experienced or knowledgeable with fixing electronics but I'd like to try and get the other half to work.


----------



## tom g (Jul 8, 2009)

*leds*

anythings possible if the board is not fried ...chk out sayal electronics if u have parts that need to be replaced usually there are numbers u can cross refferance to get a match up of stuff ... sometimes a switch is enough to get it going .. ebay is another great source if u need leds .... im not much of a electronics expert but thought id give u a little heads up on sayal electronics .. quite a few locations around Toronto ....
good luck and u also have you tube ...
cheers 
tom


----------



## cica (Feb 10, 2013)

Hi there.
It might be the driver, power supply, but also it might be only 1 or 2 leds. Some of the leds are connected in series, so if one goes, the whole line turns off. 
Check the leds, which are connected in series, and check the two ends of the series line with multimeter if there is power going to the leds. Hard to tell you what exactly to do without seeing it.
The good thing is that one half is working, so you can always compare the bad one to the good. You will definitely need a multimeter to find the problem.
If you could post some pictures of the unit taken apart, it would help.


----------



## DennisZ (Feb 3, 2015)

I will post some pictures soon, but it looks just like any standard chinese LED reef light interior if you google it. I just switched the drivers around to see if it was one of the drivers that was being problematic and it wasn't. Result was still the same.

Thanks for the advice, I'm going to try and do some testing with a voltmeter.


----------

